# Oven-Roasted Balsamic Onions



## evelyn (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you for your help, kitchenelf.  In appreciation, I would like to share with you my favourite side for roast meat.  Try this with filet or pork tenderloin and you'll be hooked.  My husband and I frequently eat these onions directly out of the baking pan (they're that good!) and they never make it to the table.  Supposed to serve 10, but not in my home.

Oven-Roasted Balsamic Onions

4 pounds medium-size red onions
1/4 cup olive oil

6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) butter
3 tablespoons sugar
6 tablespoons balsamic vinegar

1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 

Position 1 rack in center and 1 rack in bottom third of oven; preheat to 500°F. Line 2 large baking sheets with foil. Cut onions through root end into 3/4-inch-thick wedges. Place in medium bowl; toss with oil. Arrange onions, cut side down, on baking sheets. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Roast until onions are brown and tender, rotating pans in oven and turning onions once, about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, melt butter in heavy small saucepan over medium-high heat. Add sugar and stir until sugar dissolves. Remove from heat. Add vinegar. Return to heat. Simmer until mixture thickens slightly, about 2 minutes. (Onions and balsamic glaze can be made 1 day ahead. Cool. Cover separately and chill. Rewarm onions in 375°F oven about 15 minutes. Stir glaze over low heat to rewarm.)

Arrange onions on platter. Drizzle glaze over. Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2003)

LOL evelyn - do you live in my house and I don't know it!!!?????  You seem to have a direct link to our likes! LOL  

I posted this recipe some time ago but I know for a FACT you will like it!!! LOL  And, you are most welcome.  Did you find anything from anyone that could help you with those recipes???

Try this  recipe -


MIXED GREENS WITH WALNUT & ROASTED ONION DRESSING 

Here is a wonderful salad recipe that I made one evening but I topped the salad with a piece of pan-seared salmon for a complete meal and it was the perfect marriage.   When the onions were done I seared the salmon in the same skillet that I carmelized the onions in.  This left a nice sweet taste on the salmon.

2 large yellow onions, peeled and cut into wedges 
1 cup olive oil 
1 Tablespoon white sugar 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
6 Tablespoons sherry wine vinegar 
2 bags (12 oz. each) mixed salad greens 
1 cup chopped walnuts, toasted 
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Place onions cut side down on baking sheet. Drizzle with 2 Tablespoons oil and sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 30 minutes. Turn onions over and bake until brown and caramelized, about 30 minutes longer. Set aside to cool. 

Place onions in food processor, add remaining oil, broth and vinegar. Puree until smooth and thick. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate until chilled. 

In a large salad bowl, combine greens, 1/2 cup walnuts and half of red onion. Add enough dressing to coat greens, toss well. Sprinkle with remaining walnuts and red onion and serve. 

MY PERSONAL NOTE: I caramelized my onions in a skillet on top of the stove. I felt I had better control and it didn't take near as long as in the oven.  I had to keep my husband out of the kitchen as he kept eating the onions!!!!!

Evelyn - and LOL on the "supposed to serve 10" - Aren't pies supposed to serve 8????  How come we always only get 2 servings then?????


----------



## evelyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the recipe kitchenelf - I can't wait to try it!  Now I'll have to post another recipe in thanks to your thanks.LOL  As for finding recipes on my research, basically it seems that the Jewish cooking of the region was the same as the regular Greek recipes but minus certain items (like pork and shellfish).  I will keep at it for a bit longer cause I want to be thorough, but I think I'm just about ready to start getting a book together.  This cookbook has been a work in progress for a number of years (you won't believe the number of times I've tested a recipe and dumped it - oh, the waste, the waste!LOL).  Now I have to come up with a 'concept' that would make mine stand out on the shelf against a host of others already out there on Greek Cookery - that's the hard part.LOL


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 1, 2004)

Balsamic Onions are a regular request of my husbands. I have a similar recipe but cook them on the stove top (in butter)...very slowly. When they are really soft, I add balsamic vinegar and honey (to taste). Cook a little longer...then...put this on a focaccia before you bake it. Sprinkle a little kosher salt on top and YUMMMMM.


----------

